# Spice, Parson's Jack Russell, DOB 11.09 - Farnham, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Spice, Parson's Jack Russell, DOB 11.09 - Farnham, Surrey



*Homing Requirements: * Spice needs a terrier experienced family who are going to respect his needs as a 'working type' terrier and work with him in partnership to build his trust. Spice would do best living with other dogs, but no cats or small furries/feathers.

Spice needs to be around aware adults and needs a non-confrontational approach, ideally distraction, to lead into desired behaviours. Aim: he gains continual approval and 'good boys' shaping his behaviour. If pushed or overexcited he can nip. Not to live or be unsupervised around young children.

*His Story:* Spice was found stray in April. He was saved from the pound by the kennel owner and terrierrescue have taken on his care and rehoming. He was homed briefly, but couldn't cope with knowing there were caged rats in the house.

*Advert:* Spice is a super looking terrier who is 'hot' and game for fun. He will create his own entertainment so a sense of humour is required to delight in his antics. Don't take him too seriously or take his mistakes personally. We are looking for a family who really 'get' terriers and understand the main task is to develop Spice's repertoire of skills so he engages in meaningful dialogue rather than resorting to retort. He is by nature extremely loving.

Spice is a easy mixer with dogs and really needs at least one other companion to share his life with and to offer him a role model "stay cool; treat them like this and the cheese pieces just flow! Spice needs a dog centered family where his needs are foremost, whilst not allowing him to call the tune. He is fun to walk on an extender and as he matures will learn to gauge his excitement levels and feelings of joy. Care should be taken when he meets children inside and outside with his energy kept calm and all contact supervised, as his instincts are still a little feral. Lovely, lovely Spice needs a warm bed of rice to soften and relax on.

"Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit Spice's thread, in Dogs needing homes in Kennels on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Spice Parson's Jack Russell DOB 11.09 Farnham Surrey Kens to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Spice from Fran:

"Spice enjoyed walking with my boys today. He was so jumpy and excited when going out, but calmed down after walking for a bit and when we got back to his kennel he was very calm and loved having a stroke. First time I have met Spice and what a lovely boy he is".










*Spice is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from a foster home until his forever home comes along. Can you help?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Janet, one of our lovely volunteers:

"Our group walk to Frensham Ponds

We (Jayne, Kate, Leslie, Martin, Wendy, Olwen and me) decided to take some of the kennel dogs out for a little trip  so we went in a 5 car convoy, expertly lead by Kate, to nearby Frensham Ponds. I think we created a bit of a stir with the regular dog walkers there  I overheard a few people comment on the size of our group and a couple with a very small dog actually stood (at a distance!) to watch and listen as our dogs decided to become a very noisy and not very tuneful canine choir while we tried to eat our lunch.

Apart from a bit of a girlie squabble (dogs, not walkers!) we all had a really good time and it was good for us to see how the dogs interacted with each other and with the general dog walking public, who were out in force yesterday.

Spice came out to play with Milly, Bonny, Cassie, Pebbles and Stan (Starsky)

Wendy walked Spice and he was a very good boy. He got on well with everyone. His recall is amazing! I'm sure Wendy will be writing more about him later.

Some photos of the boy!







Spice and Bonny dashing through the lake at Frensham ..."


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Wendy A, one of our volunteer walkers, on Spice ...



"I took Spice out for a lovely long walk with my dogs yesterday afternoon - we had such fun! Spice was so intrigued by my Jack Russell, Bill, that he followed him into the water and ended up swimming until he realised what he was doing and made a quick exit! My Patterdale, Truly, even let him play with her stick - very honoured! Spice is the scrumiest little terrier, he has definitely relaxed since the first time I met him - no hesitation in letting me stroke and cuddle him, in fact he almost begs for fuss now. I love him.





Spice and Truly enjoying a post-swim play!

Final 3 photos I promise! Sorry that none of them are great but I am rubbish at taking photos"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Wendy, one of our kennel volunteers:

"I took Spice out again this weekend, it might be my imagination but I don't think he is looking as thin as he was.

Discovered something new about him this weekend, he is absolutely fascinated with cows! Now, as to what his intention would be should he get close enough who knows, but my best guess would be to be a typical litte terrorist and chase! He certainly made his best effort to squeeze his body through the stock fencing while I was reeling his lead in! Over the weekend we went past the cows several times and he did calm down although still wanted to go and investigate them. I tried to explain that drawing the attention of a big shaggy highland cow with massive horns probably wasn't conducive to a long and happy life!!

Still adore him"!

Spice enjoying his walk -



















*Spice is still available for foster until his forever home comes along. Are you able to help him?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

He is beautiful!! and near to where my OH parents live!! I love parsons, got one myself (in my signature) Really wish I could, he looks a dream to own xxx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Wendy, one of our walking volunteers, who has been putting in a little extra time with Spice:

I've had lots of 'Spice time' over the last few days - I took Friday off work and went up to walk the Farnham dogs so walked him then. I absconded with him as soon as the kennels opened on Saturday morning, lovely, lovely, long walk with my dogs, my friends dogs and a few randoms! We then went for a drive to Pets at Home, bought the obligatory pigs ears etc and then went home. It was pouring with rain and I couldn't bear the thought of taking Spice back to the kennels so he came home with me and my mutts for the afternoon. He was a little superstar. He did try to hump my Jack Russell, but my Patterdale soon put a stop to that. It was actually really good to see that Spice backed down straight away when put in his place by the boss dog! He investigated the garden thoroughly, found a long abandoned Peppa Pig football and decided to race around with it until it deserved to die, which it did remarkably quickly as you can see from the photos - he was so proud of himself! We then settled on the sofa for a cuddle. Eventually the time came when I had to return him, so I settled him back into the kennel with some treats and a big kiss.

Sunday morning came and once again I went and picked him up - went for another long walk, this time on Hankley Common for just over 2 hours; he met cyclists, runners, dogs and horses and was a really good boy. As with the cows met on previous walks he didn't quite understand what the horses were - very scary for a little dog! Then back to the kennel, he couldn't come home with me as I had to go and pick someone up from the airport, but at least it was sunny and he went back in quite happily.




I forgot to say that he seemed to be completely house trained which is amazing when you consider his age and the time he has spent in kennels - what a little superstar!

Here he is watching X Factor......


It's difficult to take photos when every time you move so does he! So here is my hand and Spice!






*Spice is currently in boarding kennels and available for foster until his forever home comes along. Can you foster him? Can you adopt him?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Kate on the handsome boy:

Wendy walked Spice today with myself and Benny. Here are some photos of the lovely chap. He really is so handsome and so well behaved.







Spice with Benny:





*Spice is waiting patiently with his paws crossed for someone to adopt him. He is also available for foster until his forever home comes along. Could you foster him? Could you offer him a forever home?

If you are interested in re-homing Spice please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## steveandcarole (Sep 10, 2010)

He looks like a nice boy and probably just the kind of friend our dog needs. We rescued a JRT Cross in Aug and now that he has settled in well are thinking about another small dog to keep him company. Our dog is very good with other dogs and a typical JRT when it comes to walk time. We are very lucky in that we have lots of areas to walk the dog.
How would we go about coming down to walk Spice with our own dog sometime?

Regards Steve and Carol


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

steveandcarole said:


> He looks like a nice boy and probably just the kind of friend our dog needs. We rescued a JRT Cross in Aug and now that he has settled in well are thinking about another small dog to keep him company. Our dog is very good with other dogs and a typical JRT when it comes to walk time. We are very lucky in that we have lots of areas to walk the dog.
> How would we go about coming down to walk Spice with our own dog sometime?
> 
> Regards Steve and Carol


Hi there

If you are seriously considering homing, then please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/

Our rehomer will then give you a call to chat through your application and make arrangements for next steps.


----------



## steveandcarole (Sep 10, 2010)

We filled one out in Aug/Sep this year, do you need another one?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

steveandcarole said:


> We filled one out in Aug/Sep this year, do you need another one?


If you didn't hear back and want to follow-up then please e-mail [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## steveandcarole (Sep 10, 2010)

We did hear back from one of your ladies. We were looking to re-home Scalleywag a Patterdale but were asked to consider Mactarn. However my wife was put off Patterdales following the grilling she had over the phone. We got the impression that having not owned a terrier before that we were being seen as maybe novice dog owners and not really suitable for a terrier but suited to something else. We had a Rottwieler for 11 years, but he passed away in May this year. Having been dogless for several months we decided that we needed another dog and that a Patterdale may be the breed. Having been put off we settled for a JRT from Battersea. He is now very well settled and very much part of the family.
During the process to find a suitable dog we thought about fostering a dog. Now that Jack is settled we want to offer a foster home to Spice. Maybe at some point in the future we may decide to offer him a full home if a suitable home cannot be found for him, but we are interested in fostering for now.

Do we need to re-submit the re-homeing quesionnaire?

Regards


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

steveandcarole said:


> We did hear back from one of your ladies. We were looking to re-home Scalleywag a Patterdale but were asked to consider Mactarn. However my wife was put off Patterdales following the grilling she had over the phone. We got the impression that having not owned a terrier before that we were being seen as maybe novice dog owners and not really suitable for a terrier but suited to something else. We had a Rottwieler for 11 years, but he passed away in May this year. Having been dogless for several months we decided that we needed another dog and that a Patterdale may be the breed. Having been put off we settled for a JRT from Battersea. He is now very well settled and very much part of the family.
> During the process to find a suitable dog we thought about fostering a dog. Now that Jack is settled we want to offer a foster home to Spice. Maybe at some point in the future we may decide to offer him a full home if a suitable home cannot be found for him, but we are interested in fostering for now.
> 
> Do we need to re-submit the re-homeing quesionnaire?
> ...


Ah right, OK now I understand. Lovely to hear that you took a rescue dog and that he has settled so well. You probably should do another form because your circumstances have changed so much since the last one. Our foster form is online and on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

Lovely of you to consider fostering - will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## steveandcarole (Sep 10, 2010)

Fostering questionnaire completed and submitted.


----------



## trenty82 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm reading this thread with interest as our Patterdale cross was rescued by us, it would be great to hear the outcome, good luck you to you both, and splice looks absolutely perfect, i'm sure you'd give him the security and affection that i'm sure he craves.


----------



## steveandcarole (Sep 10, 2010)

Can someone tell us what is happening please? We filled in the fostering quesionnaire and returned it on Thu. On that form it asks if we were ready to foster within 48 hrs, and if not then to wait until we were before filling in the form.
Now Sat PM and have heard nothing at all. Does that mean we are not deemed suitable or is everyone too busy to reply?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

steveandcarole said:


> Can someone tell us what is happening please? We filled in the fostering quesionnaire and returned it on Thu. On that form it asks if we were ready to foster within 48 hrs, and if not then to wait until we were before filling in the form.
> Now Sat PM and have heard nothing at all. Does that mean we are not deemed suitable or is everyone too busy to reply?


Hi there

Please bear with us - we are just a small team of volunteers and absolutely swamped at this time of year. The weather is also hampering us with homechecks, homings etc.

I will flag your post to the member of our team who deals with fostering for you and they will get back to you directly. If you have any further query please e-mail me direct to [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dont think there is anyone out there that doesnt think Spice is handsome - what a cheeky little face. Still cant believe he is still here in rescue 







*Spice would love to see in the New Year in a foster home until his forever home comes along. Are you able to foster him?

If you think you could foster Spice then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Spice please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## steveandcarole (Sep 10, 2010)

We don't get this! We offered to foster Spice and were told he had already gone to a foster home the week before Christmas. We already have a terrier so the 2 of them would have been good company for each other. 
Good luck to RR and we hope you find homes for your dogs.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

He has gone into foster, but due to the Xmas break his thread has not been updated on the RR forum and today's update on here is pre foster.

I also believe our homer, Dee, spoke to you and advised you that he was going into foster where he had been before, but recommended that you might find a suitable foster dog from the rescue you are now fostering for as we didn't have another dog that matched your circumstances. She gave your their contact details and recommended you to them!

Please e-mail me at [email protected] if you wish to discuss further.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Spice managed to get a lift with Wendy at the end of December and was delighted to meet Lynn and Rich. He had been in foster with them before, but in discussion with Lynn he has matured since their last spell and his energy is more settled. He is still high energy post kennelling, but mixing with her dogs and being told off appropriately by them and no set to to report. Spice is fostered in with 10 other dogs and spends sometime in a crate to his relief. He sits for treats and is separated during meals. Lynn and Rich can sincerely say having Spice there is pleasure and he has formed a really good relationship with Rich. So here he is now the year old dog and catching up for lost time, but proving himself to be a cherished terrier.

*If you are interested in re-homing Spice please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne on Spice:

Spice spent his Christmas in Welwyn with Rich and Lynn mixing with 10 terriers and having fun. He was so good and loved to bits. His energy levels were high as he is a young dog who willingly accepted everything given to him and he would be up for more. He learnt a few manners and only blotted his copy book once when quickly restrained by his collar and Spice told his restrainers what for with a bite. So sad, as when he relaxes down and develops his relationship to a very close one then suddenly you realise 'Spice he ain't going to let you do that, sorry'! But no hard feelings actually quite the opposite as it was with sadness that his fosterers needed to return him and not related to the one incident. His foster place was only temporary and Lynn and Rich managed a few more extra weeks on top of what was intended.

Spice came back to the kennels, but sadly an incident when a dog lose in the paddock was only seen when it was too late and due to a blind spot in the paddock area. Sadly Spice was caught by the other dog. He had to have 7 stitches to under his jaw. Wendy (one of our walking volunteers) was there for him and has taken him home as a foster until his stitches come out.

She has been taking him to work with her 









Spice is proving himself to be invaluable in the office, and unlike the other people in the office he's happy to work for peanuts (well chicken actually!).

He is doing really well and soaking up the fun ... some how we try to keep him out of the cold and are hoping his home will come soon, he so deserves it.

*Spice really could do with some continued TLC in a foster home after all he has been through. If you think you could foster Spice then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in homing Spice please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Spicess fosterer:

I can hardly believe that its nearly 4 weeks since Spice came to stay with me. The idea was that he would just be with me while his wounds healed and until the stitches were removed, with that in mind I was able to bring him to work so that I could keep an eye on him. The stitches came out and I just couldnt bring myself to put him back into kennels. He is such a lovely little dog, full of energy and fun and so quick to learn. He loves coming to work with me as he has made lots of people friends who are more than happy to spend some of the work day throwing a ball for him or practising his sit, leave it and paw commands!

Now the initial 2 weeks has stretched to 4 and he is quite obviously very well again I wont be able to bring him into work with me anymore  they have been great and very understanding but it was only ever to help me and Spice out in the short term. I did wonder about leaving him at home but my dogs have been really grumpy with him as all he wants to do is play and they really dont do playing.

So, hard decision time, it is breaking my heart but little Spice needs to move on  I really, really, really dont want to have to put him back into kennels especially as he has made such progress but Im going to have no option unless some other kind soul can find it in their hearts to offer him an alternative. This has become really urgent now as I wont be able to have him here at work next week.



He really is the most enthusiastic employee we've got! Spice's last day at work

Here is the lovely Spice looking super after all Wendy's care and attention and his time in foster:



*If you think you could foster Spice so that he continues to receive the care he had in his foster home rather than returning to kennel, then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Spice then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Karen (one of our volunteers) on Spice:

I had the pleasure of a visit from Spice again last night. He really has come such along way

Showing off his skills in 'watching' with Janet









And isn't he just so handsome?!!!



Bless him, like many terriers, he has his very own set rules and provided that is accepted and understood, he is a very lovely boy.

*Please get in touch if you think you could help him and offer a foster home and some home comforts until he is homed.

If you think you can offer Spice a home then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:

What a lovely sunny day it was! Had a good play with Spicey in the paddock, playing fetch and just generally chillin' out together.





*Spice is currently in boarding kennels and available for foster until his forever home comes along. Please get in touch if you are able to offer him some TLC and a foster place.

Spice is available for adoption. If you are interested in re-homing Spice please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Wendy on Spice:

Spice spent quite a lot of time with me and my dogs this weekend - we went to Bohunt a few times as it was so hot so that they could potter and swim, and I could sunbathe! I took a lot of photos, not a lot of them were much good but thought I would share them anyway!










Getting his breath back!!





Okay, the ground may look flat-ish but is actually a hill - Spice lay down next to me for a roll and then proceeded to roll right the way down the hill to the bottom - very, very, funny!!



Then it was time for a swim!! He was given the job of swimming out and bringing back blanket weed - what a clever boy"!







*Spice would really benefit from being full-time in a foster home! If you think you could foster Spice then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Spice then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Martyn (Jan 18, 2009)

Can't believe Spice hasn't been able to find a home! He looks great. Under different circumstances I'd be interested, but sadly 1 dog is my limit at the moment.


----------



## Martyn (Jan 18, 2009)

Just seen Spice has found a new home. Great news! Really couldn't understand why he'd not found one earlier. Also glad as I was getting tempted


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has now been homed


----------

